# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Powered nail punch

## toadstool

Is there such thing as an electric or air powered nail punch? Info on manufacturers and suppliers appreciated.

----------


## Eastwing

You can get them in Australia, I just can't remember where. (not very common) 
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Bostitch-PN100K-Impact-Nailer-Kit/dp/B00005JRLS]Amazon.com: Bostitch PN100K Impact Nailer Kit: Home Improvement[/ame]

----------


## jrggv

Saw one  in Bunnings today - I was wondering if it way any good.  Looks like a cute toy, but at $99 it's an expensive experiment if it doesn't work.

----------

